

The spaceship operator - tosh
https://groups.google.com/a/dartlang.org/d/msg/misc/WS5xftItpl4/jcIttrMq8agJ

======
tosh
Related:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-
way_comparison](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-way_comparison)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/827649/what-is-the-
ruby-s...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/827649/what-is-the-ruby-
spaceship-operator)

[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/combined-comparison-
operator](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/combined-comparison-operator)

